# jbuilder



## Guest (19. Feb 2004)

Hi, 

suche jbuilder 8 auf deutsch, warum gibts 9 und 10 eigentlich nicht auf deutsch ?
auf emule finde ich zwar die 8er auf deutsch aber kommt nicht vollständig...

wäre sehr nett wenn mir jemand das ding per ftp download oder so zukommen lässt 

meine email: yesso@gmx.de 

danke


----------



## AlArenal (19. Feb 2004)

Und nicht vergessen die Kripo auch als Attachement an die Mail anzuhängen...

Warum gibts eigentlich keinen Führerschein fürs Internet?


----------



## stev.glasow (20. Feb 2004)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und nicht vergessen die Kripo auch als Attachement an die Mail anzuhängen...
> 
> Warum gibts eigentlich keinen Führerschein fürs Internet?


Gibt's doch - beim Arbeitsamt wird so etwas angeboten.


----------



## AlArenal (20. Feb 2004)

Dann machen die auch sicher Ausbildungen im Knast. Schließlich sollen die Raubkopierer ja auch vermitelbar sein, wenn sie wieder raus kommen


----------



## Pulvertoastman (20. Feb 2004)

Wenn es nur darum geht JBuilder 8 zu bekommen, um eine deutsche Version zu haben, kann ich die Vorgehensweise über emule nicht so ganz nachvollziehen.

Zur Klarstellung:
Die Versionen 9 und 10 gibt es in der Enterprise Trial Version auch auf deutsch. JBuilder X wird nach Ablauf der Testzeit automatisch in eine Foundatation Version überführt, die ma völlig legal für nicht kommerzielle Zwecke nutzen kann.


----------

